# kysyä maksullisesta palvelusta



## Gavril

Iltaa,

Vaikka tämän artikkelin kokonaismerkitys on selvää, epäselväksi jää silti, miten tulkita siniseksi muuttamani sanat:



> Espanjalainen yrityshakemisto houkuttelee hakukone Googlen käyttäjiä kysymään Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron maksullisesta palvelusta.



1) Mitä tarkoitetaan "kysyä"-sanalla? Jos haen jotakin Googlella, olen eräässä mielessä "tehnyt kysymyksen", mutta tässä yhteydessä näyttä siltä (ellen ole ymmärtänyt väärin), että käyttäjiä houkuttellaan "kysymään" jostakin Google-haun jälkeen, eli Google-haun seurauksena. Miltä / keiltä täällä kysytään?

2) Miten pitäisi jäsentää sanat "Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron maksullisesta palvelusta"? Onko kyse Kelan tarjoamasta maksullisesta palvelusta, joka liittyy heidän puhelinnumeroonsa, ja miten se tähän liittyy? (Tämä tulkinta tuntuu minusta väärältä, mutta tällä hetkellä ei tule mieleeni parempaa.)

Kiitos ajastanne


----------



## Spongiformi

1) Lauseessa tarkoitetaan, että Google-haku antaa hakutuloksen, jota seuraamalla ihminen yritetään huijata soittamaan jonkin ulkopuolisen yrityksen maksulliseen numerotiedusteluun kysymään Kelan puhelinnumeroa. Sen sijaan, että hän yksinkertaisesti menisi suoraan Kelan omille sivuille ja etsisi sieltä kyseisen puhelinnumeron. Kysyä-verbiä ei varsinaisesti käytetä nettihauissa, ellei humoristisesti todeta, että "_kysy Googlelta_", kun ei haluta vastata johonkin ilmiselvään kysymykseen.

Tietokannoista haetaan, ei kysytä. Kysymys on yleensä ottaen rakenteeltaan puheeseen tai yleensä ihmisten väliseen kommunikaatioon liittyvä, mukaan lukien kysymykset koulujen kokeissa (tehtävät) tai mielipidetiedusteluissa. Tietysti jos kehitetään tekoälyyn perustuvaa tietokantaa, saattaa tulla kyseeseen myös kysymys, jos on tarkoitus, että tietokannan kanssa keskustellaan, eikä haeta käyttäen tarkkaan mietittyjä hakutermejä loogisine operaattoreineen.

2) Se tarkoittaa yleisesti, että saa tietoonsa Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron _jostakin_ maksullisesta palvelusta. Tässä tapauksessa tuo maksullinen palvelu on silkka ulkopuolinen huijaus. Toki joissakin tapauksissa firmoilla/instituutioilla itselläänkin on maksullisia numeroita, joista saa apua. Tässä jutussa kuitenkin oli kyse siitä, että espanjalainen yritys yrittää tunkea itsensä tarpeettomaan väliin ja tienata sillä jonkun euron.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> 1) Lauseessa tarkoitetaan, että Google-haku antaa hakutuloksen, jota seuraamalla ihminen yritetään huijata soittamaan jonkin ulkopuolisen yrityksen maksulliseen numerotiedusteluun kysymään Kelan puhelinnumeroa. Sen sijaan, että hän yksinkertaisesti menisi suoraan Kelan omille sivuille ja etsisi sieltä kyseisen puhelinnumeron. Kysyä-verbiä ei varsinaisesti käytetä nettihauissa, ellei humoristisesti todeta, että "_kysy Googlelta_", kun ei haluta vastata johonkin ilmiselvään kysymykseen.



Englannissakaan ei "kysytä" Googlelta, vaan haetaan; puhekielessä on kuitenkin tullut jokseenkin tavalliseksi puhua (leikillään) "Googlelta kysymisestä".



> 2) Se tarkoittaa yleisesti, että saa tietoonsa Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron _jostakin_ maksullisesta palvelusta.


 
Ah, siis "Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron"-lauseke pitäisi tulkita "kysyä"-verbin objektiksi, akkusatiivisijassa? (_Yrityshakemisto h__oukutelee ... käyttäjiä kysymään Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron)_


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Ah, siis "Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron"-lauseke pitäisi tulkita "kysyä"-verbin objektiksi, akkusatiivisijassa? (_Yrityshakemisto h__oukutelee ... käyttäjiä kysymään Kelan asiakaspalvelun puhelinnumeron)_



Täsmälleen.


----------

